# Nintendo Answers further Switch Questions; No Backwards Compatibility with Games and Controllers



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 20, 2017)

I bet it's not backwards compatible purely because of all the exploits found in 3ds games, and how they didn't (or couldn't) fix Wii games on Wii U's vWii. Meaning they couldn't fix something like Cubic Ninja from breaking the 3ds portion of the Switch.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok, the next time someone asks me a question I don't want to answer: I have nothing to announce at this time.

Thanks bign.


----------



## XDel (Jan 20, 2017)

WTF, I was certain I'd be able to plug this puppy in!!! :/

Very discouraging Nintendo! You need to get your act together!


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 20, 2017)

Still no news about freely change shops from region to region :/


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2017)

> [everything]  "is being considered for a future update"


This means jack shit. Don't believe it until the feature is actually there. 



> No games being bundled with Nintendo Switch


Not even a tech demo like the Wii Play was? Nothing? Absolutely nothing?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 20, 2017)

wiewiec said:


> Still no news about freely change shops from region to region :/


the eshop region is tied to the region of your mynintendo account. if you want to access the japanese eshop, create a japanese mynintendo account


----------



## Alkéryn (Jan 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I bet it's not backwards compatible purely because of all the exploits found in 3ds games, and how they didn't (or couldn't) fix Wii games on Wii U's vWii. Meaning they couldn't fix something like Cubic Ninja from breaking the 3ds portion of the Switch.


We will hack it anyway xD


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Wait if 1 2 Switch is NOT coming bundled with it then who will buy it? I mean WTF Nintendo that game was supposed to be the Wii Sports of that console.

@Veho  - Agreed any company whos says that is full of shit.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2017)

I was kinda expecting a Switch Sports at launch.


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 20, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> the eshop region is tied to the region of your mynintendo account. if you want to access the japanese eshop, create a japanese mynintendo account



But as far i know Wii U possibility to handle only one MyNintendo account am I right?


----------



## pikpol (Jan 20, 2017)

So if I understand the answer correctly. We will be able to access different region eShops, by creating multiple profiles for eachr region you want to access?
Like 1 profile for Europe, 1 for the US and one for Japan?


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 20, 2017)

They just can't get their shit together can they? Meanwhile the Wii U is still fetching 299 i stores and on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Wait if 1 2 Switch is NOT coming bundled with it then who will buy it?


at $70 (our price) NO ONE straight to bargain bin release!


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

I read this last night.
Its nothing new, It does look like nintendo is moving the right way tho.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> I read this last night.
> Its nothing new, It does look like nintendo is moving the right way tho.



How do you figure? This reads like nothing but bad news to me.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 20, 2017)

wow, they already killed that thing before launch! man, they know how to do bad marketing.
hopefully the hardware gets hacked soon. will buy one then (maybe).


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

> +300 bucks console
> no games included
> have to buy zelda for 50 more bucks because everything else at launch is garbage or ports of games we already completed years ago and it will stay like that until another few months

*noice*.


----------



## Ne2buntu (Jan 20, 2017)

So, no game bundle, no third part applications, no browser, nothing to say about Virtual Console or already purchased content, etc...

+ an expensive price...

WTF, this launch is the worst i've ever seen... and the launch date is in 45 days now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

Not really surprised. Can't really say I blame Nintendo either.  I guess they're trying to distance themselves from gimmicks, though at the cost of backwards compatibility.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 20, 2017)

"We have nothing to announce at this time."




R.I.P. Iwata




They really want the Switch to fail, don't they?


----------



## marksteele (Jan 20, 2017)

i was thinking about getting a switch but I think I'll wait for a year or so now, just not worth it on launch.


----------



## pikpol (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't understand why everyone is so negative about the launch of the Switch and the decisions Nintendo makes?
The PS4 and the Xbox One both didn't have backwards compatibility and actually still don't have it.
So Nintendo is just following the rest, and I can't blame them. Most of the Nintendo users will keep their older consoles?
I know enough people who still have their Wii, even though they already bought new consoles.
And Nintendo is giving us Region Free systems from here on? Who doesn't like that?! And it will probably be better than that of PlayStation and Xbox, if you can really switch regions just by creating multiple profiles on the system.
No bundled games, who cares? Okay, Wii Sports was really fun to play. But with the Wii you were forced to buy it, right? I rather buy the games I really want than paying for something I normally wouldn't buy.
And knowing Nintendo, they will probably create those Switch bundles somewhere in the future.
At the end you always spend money on games, so why bother spending that 50 bucks on a game at launch?


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> How do you figure? This reads like nothing but bad news to me.


Backwards compatible needed to be drop so they can move forward.

They are putting more focus on gaming vs adding streaming apps

Regent free, so people can easily import games and have to accounts to download games.

Micro sd card upgrade to 2tb.
Games dont have to installed all run from the cart but save to the sd card.
They could of went the ps vita way, but didnt.

Online gamer account ( finally).

Also seems alike a move to a real system.


----------



## flame1234 (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Wait if 1 2 Switch is NOT coming bundled with it then who will buy it? I mean WTF Nintendo that game was supposed to be the Wii Sports of that console.


People won't buy it and they won't be missing much. But probably we should wait for reviews because I have no idea what that game even is.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 20, 2017)

"Nintendo Switch game cards are non-writable; game save data is stored in internal NAND memory"

Am I the only one disturbed by this. For almost all of Nintendo's previous cartridge based systems, game saves have always been on the cartridge. Why the ***k are they now deciding instead to put game save on the console? What if the console breaks? It's seriously stupid that they would cheap out with the cartridges so much that they would not even put save functionality in them and even worse is they put it on internal nand and it's never gonna be put on MicroSD.

If this console ever gets hacked, I would hope CFW redirects that ***t to SD.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> Backwards compatible needed to be drop so they can move forward.
> 
> They are putting more focus on gaming vs adding streaming apps
> 
> ...




1. Agreed.
2. I know the system is region free but does that mean they can go to the jap eshop and download games that way? I know importing is a thing now but I didn't hear anything on downloading out of region games.
3.System should still have more then 32GB of space. That is sad in 2017
4.Agreed.
5. proprietary memory cards are BS

6.What do you mean? We already an an online gamer account.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Apache Thunder said:


> "Nintendo Switch game cards are non-writable; game save data is stored in internal NAND memory"
> 
> Am I the only one disturbed by this. For almost all of Nintendo's previous cartridge based systems, game saves have always been on the cartridge. Why the ***k are they now deciding instead to put game save on the console? What if the console breaks? It's seriously stupid that they would cheap out with the cartridges so much that they would not even put save functionality in them.



Guess we need a JKSM for the switch as well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I guess they're trying to distance themselves from gimmicks


yet those joy cons are even more gimmicky than the wii mote!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> yet those joy cons are even more gimmicky than the wii mote!



They spent 1/4 of their conference telling us how to play video games!!! If you need to spend that long you might have done screwed up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> Online gamer account


complete with PAID online


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 20, 2017)

So does that mean no support for Gamecube controllers through the adapter? I guess that would explain no news about a Smash Bros. port, maybe down the line there will be done with yet another adapter exclusively for the Switch to support it. Or, an overpriced wireless GC controller (not the Wavebird), seeing as how they now have a knack for overly expensive accessories, this wouldn't surprise me. The SD card thing is nice.


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2017)

pikpol said:


> I can't understand why everyone is so negative about the launch of the Switch and the decisions Nintendo makes?


Fairly expensive console that does not include many extras, substantially increased game prices compared to the previous generation, accessories that cost an arm and a leg, no (guaranteed) backwards compatibility even if just for accessories and then paid online..

Gee, I wonder why people don't like the console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> So does that mean no support for Gamecube controllers through the adapter?


yep already got my wavebirds on ebay


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

XDel said:


> WTF, I was certain I'd be able to plug this puppy in!!! :/



I _think _they mean the Virtual Console titles that you've already purchased won't be compatible. I _think_ that's what they meant.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I bet it's not backwards compatible purely because of all the exploits found in 3ds games, and how they didn't (or couldn't) fix Wii games on Wii U's vWii. Meaning they couldn't fix something like Cubic Ninja from breaking the 3ds portion of the Switch.



In your dream. Oh yeah, you just guess and not a fact. . No, look at PS4, it's not backwards compatible either.. Nothing to do with the exploits found in PS3.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

pikpol said:


> I can't understand why everyone is so negative about the launch of the Switch and the decisions Nintendo makes?
> The PS4 and the Xbox One both didn't have backwards compatibility and actually still don't have it.
> So Nintendo is just following the rest, and I can't blame them. Most of the Nintendo users will keep their older consoles?
> I know enough people who still have their Wii, even though they already bought new consoles.
> And Nintendo is giving us Region Free systems from here on? Who doesn't like that?! And it will probably be better than that of PlayStation and Xbox, if you can really switch regions just by creating multiple profiles on the system.


You have absolutely no knowledge of any competitor systems, do you? The Xbox One has had backwards compatibility since 2015, the PS4 has PS Now which is technically "backwards compatibility" even if it is streaming, and you could switch regions that way since the PS3/360 so I have no idea how Nintendo _finally_ going region free is going to be "better".


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> complete with PAID online


just like ps+ and live. 
At some point you gotta think if those are paid and work good. Maybe nintendo will work good. People would be getting paid to make it work better then just losing money having it free.

So i see that as a step forward. Just hope they dont charge alot. $20-$40 a year if there is a good line up of online games. If no then $10-$15 for a year.
Thats something that would keep severs up and running


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

PS Now lets you stream to your PC?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> PS Now lets you stream to your PC?


I don't know about that, but I know there's a remote play app for PC that'll display exactly what's on the PS4 on your PC


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> PS Now lets you stream to your PC?



Yup for awhile now - link to site - https://www.playstation.com/en-us/e...Jsr8g7C0p3tGqo2toKwQGsrRF7mHaWTsOIaAqn18P8HAQ


----------



## pikpol (Jan 20, 2017)

Minox said:


> Fairly expensive console that does not include many extras, substantially increased game prices compared to the previous generation, accessories that cost an arm and a leg, no (guaranteed) backwards compatibility even if just for accessories and then paid online..
> 
> Gee, I wonder why people don't like the console.


I don't think the price is too high, at least in the US that is. Here in Europe those retailers make it very expensive. But the Switch has great features. There are a lot of new and old ways to play. As someone who is interested in game development, I am very excited for the possibility's this system brings to devs. I think this system gets great games and would be worth every penny once you played some games with it.


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yup for awhile now - link to site - https://www.playstation.com/en-us/e...Jsr8g7C0p3tGqo2toKwQGsrRF7mHaWTsOIaAqn18P8HAQ



That's the site I found and the reason I asked, because I couldn't believe it. Back to topic, countless people already use emulators on their PCs and MACs, so Nintendo could make alot of money by implementing a similar service. I know that, even though I could download all the roms for free, I would pay for a convenient service that lets me play old Nintendo games on PC and seamlessly on the Switch. (With cloud save)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2017)

pikpol said:


> I can't understand why everyone is so negative about the launch of the Switch and the decisions Nintendo makes?
> The PS4 and the Xbox One both didn't have backwards compatibility and actually still don't have it.
> So Nintendo is just following the rest, and I can't blame them. Most of the Nintendo users will keep their older consoles?
> I know enough people who still have their Wii, even though they already bought new consoles.
> ...


 
Precisely! I don't understand either. Because they are annoying people ? Yeah.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> That's the site I found and the reason I asked, because I couldn't believe it. Back to topic, countless people already use emulators on their PCs and MACs, so Nintendo could make alot of money by implementing a similar service. I know that, even though I could download all the roms for free, I would pay for a convenient service that lets me play old Nintendo games on PC and seamlessly on the Switch.



They just need to fix their VC prices. Anymore then $2 for an NES games is silly.


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> 1. Agreed.
> 2. I know the system is region free but does that mean they can go to the jap eshop and download games that way? I know importing is a thing now but I didn't hear anything on downloading out of region games.
> 3.System should still have more then 32GB of space. That is sad in 2017
> 4.Agreed.
> ...


They hinted at being able to make another account out of your region so that would mean your able to download from the JAP eshop.
Yes 32gb is small but it also sd cards are cheap and the internal isnt being used for much. but you wouldnt want the price raise for small you might or might not use. And the game sizes are pretty small as of now. And the ps4 and xbox both came with 500gb and most of there game files size are 20-50gb.
Vs the switch zelda being 13gb and you dont have to install it.
And i have a nintendo account already. They made it a while back when the NX was talk about. There is word that it will switch over to a gamer account on the switch.
Dont remember where i read it from but that is what was said.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 20, 2017)

Prans said:


> View attachment 75673​
> _Nintendo _is clarifying (and not) questions regarding its upcoming home console-handheld hybrid.
> 
> _Kotaku _reached out to the House of Mario with a set of questions which recently replied. Those that stand out the most are:
> ...


Sounds like Nintendo is killing the switch before it even had a chance to live ...
Who am I kidding, the console was doomed from the start and this is just one more nail in its proverbial coffin.


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Their library is so huge, an annual or a monthly plan that lets you play the whole library while you're a subscriber, across multiple platforms. PC and switch. The server costs would be minimal, because the data of those games are tiny, so they could pay for bigger servers as needed for Splattonn or Smach Bros


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> In your dream. Oh yeah, you just guess and not a fact. . No, look at PS4, it's not backwards compatible either.. Nothing to do with the exploits found in PS3.


Well, there's PS Now for PS3 games now. Also, some Xbox 360 games are compatible with Xbox One. I think they're all digital though. Really, it seems the competition is backwards compatible and Nintendo isn't. At least until they come out with some kind of PS Now like system.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> They hinted at being able to make another account out of your region so that would mean your able to download from the JAP eshop.


you can access any region with a different account up to 8. good news for you muricans we are 1 day ahead so we will get games 1st so you can access our store and get the games early


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> They just need to fix their VC prices. Anymore then $2 for an NES games is silly.


100% true.
Its so dumb to price these games at $10-$20 when everyone has already play them or have them on another system.
They should simply charge a fix rate. $1-$4 would be nice. it would be inline with cellphone games and i would see more people buying them at lower prices.
I think its better to have 1,000 people buy $1 games vs 100 people buy $5 games


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

you can always just play them for a month than leave them their free for a month


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> ou can always just play them for a month than leave them their free for a month



I don't understand this sentence


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> I don't understand this sentence


With Nintendo's new paid online, Nintendo gives out a NES/SNES game to play for free for one month. Once the month is up, you can't play it anymore and have to buy it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 20, 2017)

Man, Nintendo is really cheap-assing the fuck out of this. No bundled game? Not even Zelda or that 1-2-Switch trash?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> With Nintendo's new paid online, Nintendo gives out a NES/SNES game to play for free for one month. Once the month is up, you can't play it anymore and have to buy it.



This must be the most ridiculous business plan I've ever heard... 1 Game per month and you don't get to keep it? No, we want to browse through thier entire library and play everything - it's not even about keeping, it's about playing while subscribing...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> or that 1-2-Switch trash?


would you really want it though?!


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

1-2 switch and chill... ?

Also, I bet they choose the game that's free for the month also, the customer doesn't even get to choose thier free game for the month... Now I'm seriously not interested in this online-feature anymore...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> 1-2 switch and chill... ?
> 
> Also, I bet they choose the game that's free for the month also, the customer doesn't even get to choose thier free game for the month... Now I'm seriously not interested in this online-feature anymore...


They do, it's not chosen by the user. It's like PS+ or Games with Gold, Nintendo chooses the game, you have to deal with what they chose.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> Now I'm seriously not interested in this online-feature anymore...


you have to pay for it anyway


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Who comes up with those ideas? I'd like to create a poll who's actually interested in that feature. It does not sound like something someone specifically asked for. On the other hand, what I suggested above, a lot of people asked for.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> Who comes up with those ideas?


THIS GUY!


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> you have to pay for it anyway



I don't. The online service is not needed for playing single player and secondly I don't even have to buy the switch in the first place


----------



## endoverend (Jan 20, 2017)

Great, now they can sell us even more "deluxe" edition remasters!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> Who comes up with those ideas? I'd like to create a poll who's actually interested in that feature. It does not sound like something someone specifically asked for. On the other hand, what I suggested above, a lot of people asked for.


Well Sony and Microsoft have been doing it successfully for years, it was only a matter of time before Nintendo jumped on the band wagon and screw up their own version.


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> screw up their own version.



That's *exactly *it. ytho


----------



## Astral_ (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> This must be the most ridiculous business plan I've ever heard... 1 Game per month and you don't get to keep it? No, we want to browse through thier entire library and play everything - it's not even about keeping, it's about playing while subscribing...



I'm okay with it... provided the annual subscription is $12.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Well, there's PS Now for PS3 games now. Also, some Xbox 360 games are compatible with Xbox One. I think they're all digital though. Really, it seems the competition is backwards compatible and Nintendo isn't. At least until they come out with some kind of PS Now like system.



Yeah, fortunately to XBOX fan for XBOX one to have a backwards compatible. Unfortunately for us as PS3 fan for the PS4 users will not have a backward compatible. I have accept my defeat and move on. That's why I have a PS4 and keep a PS3 for a PS1 and PS2 for a PS3 jailbreak. No complaint.


----------



## lefthandsword (Jan 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I bet it's not backwards compatible purely because of all the exploits found in 3ds games, and how they didn't (or couldn't) fix Wii games on Wii U's vWii. Meaning they couldn't fix something like Cubic Ninja from breaking the 3ds portion of the Switch.


They learned their lesson by storing save games on NAND (and therefore encrypted with per-console keys) instead of the game cartridge. I think savegamehax is probably impossible without another entry point to install the exploit save onto the console.


----------



## Deleted member 129634 (Jan 20, 2017)

Wii U Pro controller compatibility would've made me so fucking happy, hope they consider adding it in a future update ):


----------



## Pachee (Jan 20, 2017)

pikpol said:


> I can't understand why everyone is so negative about the launch of the Switch and the decisions Nintendo makes?
> The PS4 and the Xbox One both didn't have backwards compatibility and actually still don't have it.
> So Nintendo is just following the rest, and I can't blame them. Most of the Nintendo users will keep their older consoles?
> I know enough people who still have their Wii, even though they already bought new consoles.
> ...


PS4 and Xbone have tons of support from other companies and features the Switch never will, because Nintendo. Also their games drop in price months later while Nintendo keeps full launch price even years later.
$300 is already overpriced for a downgraded Shield with miserable storage, let alone with no games bundled.

Nintendo maybe/might/will but both Wii/WiiU are all telling just Nintendon't.


----------



## Minox (Jan 20, 2017)

Pippin666 said:


> You call that expensive when it's acutally twice as low as a PS4 or X1 ?? Poor boys will always be poor.
> 
> Pip'


What does twice as low actually mean?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 20, 2017)

900p of the wild


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> just like ps+ and live.
> At some point you gotta think if those are paid and work good. Maybe nintendo will work good. People would be getting paid to make it work better then just losing money having it free.
> 
> So i see that as a step forward. Just hope they dont charge alot. $20-$40 a year if there is a good line up of online games. If no then $10-$15 for a year.
> Thats something that would keep severs up and running



So probably ddos-ers kill it...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

Pippin666 said:


> You call that expensive when it's acutally twice as low as a PS4 or X1 ?? Poor boys will always be poor.
> 
> Pip'


Dunno what you're smoking, but the PS4 and the Xbox One can both be bought *brand new* for $250. Since when has $250 been more expensive than $300?


----------



## Pachee (Jan 20, 2017)

Pippin666 said:


> You call that expensive when it's acutally twice as low as a PS4 or X1 ?? Poor boys will always be poor.
> 
> Pip'


PS4 launched for $400, now goes for $250 with 1TB.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 20, 2017)

Pachee said:


> PS4 launched for $400, now goes for $250 with 1TB.


WHERE AND WITH WHAT GAME


----------



## Pachee (Jan 20, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> WHERE AND WITH WHAT GAME


With no games of course. Just look for the sales.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2017)

Prans said:


> No backwards compatibility with games and controllers for other systems. However, support for certain controllers may be considered for a future update. *Hopefully the second part's true. I don't want to get another Pro Controller just for the Share button...*
> No games being bundled with Nintendo Switch. *Expected.*
> 
> 32GB of internal NAND memory, a portion of which is reserved for use by the system. The system’s internal memory can be easily expanded as needed using microSDXC cards (up to 2TB, when available on the market). *Awesome!*
> ...


----------



## zeromission80 (Jan 20, 2017)

Honestly as someone who has bought every Nintendo console except the virtual boy, I've come to expect their lack of what's in now attitude, but what burns me the most is that you need a smartphone app for online functionality... Seriously there isn't a valid reason for this at all, in fact to quote metalbeard from the Lego movie "we need ideas that are so dumb and so stupid nobody would ever believe it" that's Nintendo's marketing strategy in a but shell. Having said that I did preorder but merely for the fact that Zelda botw will be better on switch than Wii u plus I got the limited edition..


----------



## DrkBeam (Jan 20, 2017)

Apache Thunder said:


> "Nintendo Switch game cards are non-writable; game save data is stored in internal NAND memory"
> 
> Am I the only one disturbed by this. For almost all of Nintendo's previous cartridge based systems, game saves have always been on the cartridge. Why the ***k are they now deciding instead to put game save on the console? What if the console breaks? It's seriously stupid that they would cheap out with the cartridges so much that they would not even put save functionality in them and even worse is they put it on internal nand and it's never gonna be put on MicroSD.
> 
> If this console ever gets hacked, I would hope CFW redirects that ***t to SD.


I'm really pissed off, if a friend borrows me a cartridge I won't be able to play with their save progress, there goes away the share idea, and probably they did this for the hacking, again the save data is stored on the same system what about if it's broken, all your saves are gone, they may have a cloud save solution but because is Nintendo they won't even bother on implementing even if it were a paid service


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 20, 2017)

"If you're good children we might give you nothing special later... maybe"

Codename: screwing your biggest fans cause they love it, this console sounds terrible.


----------



## elBenyo (Jan 20, 2017)

I was expecting video streaming at launch, do they mean games or Netflix, Hulu, and Youtube because of the 3DS security fiasco?


----------



## xile6 (Jan 20, 2017)

DrkBeam said:


> I'm really pissed off, if a friend borrows me a cartridge I won't be able to play with their save progress, there goes away the share idea, and probably they did this for the hacking, again the save data is stored on the same system what about if it's broken, all your saves are gone, they may have a cloud save solution but because is Nintendo they won't even bother on implementing even if it were a paid service


Ummm ps4, xbox1, wii ,wii u??m
None of the saves were on the game.
In fact the DS and gameboy line are the only ones.
Everything else was on a memory card or system.
I dont see a problem with this and you can put the save data on the external sd card.

I can not say if they will have a cloud, but im sure they will have a tranfer or backup to sd card.
Idk if the saves are lock to accounts, but i dont see the fuss.
There doing what everyone else have been doing.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 20, 2017)

> Capture button to take screenshots, which can be viewed and edited before sharing on social media. No video capture at launch but planning to add the ability to record video in the future.



I hope that this wont mean that the console have HDMI protection.


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I hope that this wont mean that the console have HDMI protection.



If it did I wouldn't be able to hook it up to my receiver as it protected HDMI signals can't be passed through. For the protected ones my TV is already out of HDMI slots.

adding another reason to the list why not buy the Switch...


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 20, 2017)

And thus shuts up every one who insisted the switch will be able to support 3ds games. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ne2buntu said:


> So, no game bundle, no third part applications, no browser, nothing to say about Virtual Console or already purchased content, etc...
> 
> + an expensive price...
> 
> WTF, this launch is the worst i've ever seen... and the launch date is in 45 days now.


To be fair, technically you purchased those games for your _3ds. _So no standing if they release a new system that just isn't backwards compatible.
But I would figure bundles, because we could just search for bundle pack games to get a specific FW for homebrew


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

I do hope that something comes of this line:"However, support for certain controllers may be considered for a future update."  Specifically I just hope that they at some point add support for Wii U Pro controllers, both because they're very nice and comfortable controllers, but also because I already have 3 of them.  I'm curious though, does anyone know, are the LZ and RZ triggers analog for the Switch?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

Nintendo losin us here. COME ON!


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 20, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I hope that this wont mean that the console have HDMI protection.


It'll probably be similar to Wii U: HDCP disabled for the most part, unless you're using Netflix or similar. (Yes I know Switch won't have video streaming out of the box, but that might happen later.)


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> just hope that they at some point add support for Wii U Pro controllers,



What if they come up with the brilliant idea of _selling_ support for controllers? Like the option to use the 3DS for Smash For Wii U. That app is not free. They could say, hey, if they don't want to buy our new controllers, let's charge them for the app that adds support for the old ones. I would instantly believe that if were officially allowed.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> What if they come up with the brilliant idea of _selling_ support for controllers? Like the option to use the 3DS for Smash For Wii U. That app is not free. They could say, hey, if they want to buy our new controllers, let's charge them for the app that adds support for the old ones. I would instantly believe that if were officially allowed.



Nah, that's just silly, even for Nintendo.  It would just come in a firmware update I'm sure, like when they added the ability to mirror the TV screen in the vWii.  It made sense to charge for the Gamecube controller connection to the Wii U because there was a dongle to make it happen, which they charged $20 for, which is fair.  If it can all be done digitally, I just don't see them charging for that feature.  Imagine if they charged you to connect your Wiimotes to the Wii U.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 20, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It'll probably be similar to Wii U: HDCP disabled for the most part, unless you're using Netflix or similar. (Yes I know Switch won't have video streaming out of the box, but that might happen later.)



Wait the Wii U too have this? But..im cofuse, i can recorder gameplay from my Wii U. That was i ment when i say my first comment. Maybe i should explain my self better becouse i don't want another PS3 situation when it come for recording.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 20, 2017)

I can understand if people have issues with the storage or battery life but complaining about the fact there's no game included? Seriously? I remember way back in the day when I finally got an N64 for Christmas. Did I complain it not having any games in the box? Hell no! and do you know why? because it was a freakin N64! I was just glad enough I had one.

So far the only valid complaints for the Switch is the battery life and storage space. There's other minor issues but nothing that makes me swear off the thing entirely. The PS4 and Xbox One didn't have games included at launch either and the only reason they do now is because they have a well established market and want to entice even more buyers.

I didn't even buy a PS4 or Xbox One at launch. I remember thinking the PS4's launch lineup was the saddest excuse ever and the Xbox One was no better. Yet I finally ended up buying the PS4 a few years later.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 20, 2017)

lostboysteve said:


> They just can't get their shit together can they? Meanwhile the Wii U is still fetching 299 i stores and on eBay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's worse then that. Gamestop is selling used Wii-Us at 249. They are no longer taking trade-ins on Wii motes, wii sensor bar (even though one comes with the wii-u) and the stands for the wii u. Basically if you buy a used wii u from them, all you are getting is the system, the gamepad, the hdmi cable and both power supplies. That's very sad since they will only gave you 75 in credit and 50 in cash for the system (well same as cash right now for pro/plus members).


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Prans said:


> No backwards compatibility with games and controllers for other systems. However, support for certain controllers may be considered for a future update.
> No games being bundled with Nintendo Switch
> 
> 32GB of internal NAND memory, a portion of which is reserved for use by the system. The system’s internal memory can be easily expanded as needed using microSDXC cards (up to 2TB, when available on the market)
> Region-free




No backwards compatibility? ONLY 32 GB, most of which is taken up by the OS? No bundled games, either, which is kind of no surprise, either.

Region free is the only good thing, apparently.

Yeah, definitely waiting a year or two on this one. If ever.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jan 20, 2017)

The negativity in here gives me hope it will be a great console.

Like the 3ds.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 20, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Wait the Wii U too have this? But..im cofuse, i can recorder gameplay from my Wii U. That was i ment when i say my first comment. Maybe i should explain my self better becouse i don't want another PS3 situation when it come for recording.


Read it again. Wii U has HDCP, but it's only enabled when using Netflix or similar video streaming service. HDCP is disabled when playing games.


----------



## Fil o_O (Jan 20, 2017)

Vanth88 said:


> Did I complain it not having any games in the box? Hell no! and do you know why? because it was a freakin N64! I was just glad enough I had one.



I felt the same. I got it for christmas along with mario 64 and I played only that one game for months until I got wave race 64. back then it was just simpler, it just was but markets are flooded now, every one's basically has more games than they can ever play or finish. this childhood-like love for a nintendo system is something I cherish deeply, I actually want my son to experience the same, but in reality I sometimes even fear that I will not be able to achieve that with him, and he's in the age! maybe it's not even Nintendos business decisions but a simple over-supply of entertainment that results in tedium and doesn't let the magic come through, because every bit of potential magic is dissected and over analysed and over criticised; and on top of that he have way higher expectations, or at least I do. When I got my N64, I didn't care about specs, cord length of the controller, durability of that stick, memory cards, Cartridge size... Of none of that I have a memory, I only remember being happy. Maybe that's the Switch's problem today, to not be able to be happy that easily anymore... I should stop


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 20, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Read it again. Wii U has HDCP, but it's only enabled when using Netflix or similar video streaming service. HDCP is disabled when playing games.



Ah ok. Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

I want someone to tell me how 1 2 Switch is equal in value to Breath of the Wild.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I want someone to tell me how 1 2 Switch is equal in value to Breath of the Wild.


The same way worthless apps like Candy Crush Saga manage to extract hundreds of dollars from players. (Except it's a one-time cost since 1-2 Switch is actually a game, not a freemium "app".)


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I want someone to tell me how 1 2 Switch is equal in value to Breath of the Wild.


I don't think compare a "presentation" game like this with Zelda. Is like compare Wii Sports with Skyward Sword or Mario Galaxy. But since i say this im surprise that, at the very least, 1 2 Switch is not bundle with the system.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 20, 2017)

This thing is obviously rushed. IF games, good unique exclusive games, won't pick up, then this thing would die faster than you blink. Also, with the emergence of faster technology, this thing would age really fast. (see PS4 Pro and Xbox One S and upcoming Scorpio, n3ds). But if it'll get a good traction, then we'll probably see something like a Switch Pro or Switch S. They can delay with classic games, virtual consoles, HD remakes, etc. Hopefully, it will get good for Nintendo though. I'm rooting for their success on this one. What can I say, I'm just being optimist.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> The same way worthless apps like Candy Crush Saga manage to extract hundreds of dollars from players. (Except it's a one-time cost since 1-2 Switch is actually a game, not a freemium "app".)



Yeah but candy crush is free to play.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yeah but candy crush is free to play.


To use the argument Windows fanboys like to use to put down Linux: "Only if your time is worthless."

You eventually end up blocked unless you pay $ to continue or wait for hours for the "freemium" meters to refill or whatnot. (Disclaimer: I haven't played Candy Crush Saga, because I don't particularly like using worthless apps that solely exist for the purpose of extracting money instead of providing actual gameplay.)


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jan 20, 2017)

Remember when the snes only had 4 launch titles or the n64 that only had 2? Or when snes games used to go up to 70 dollars?

Everyone seems to have fond memories of those.

(Prepares for the bashing)


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Not really surprised. Can't really say I blame Nintendo either.  I guess they're trying to distance themselves from gimmicks, though at the cost of backwards compatibility.


the switch is a giant gimmick....


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil :wtf: said:


> I felt the same. I got it for christmas along with mario 64 and I played only that one game for months until I got wave race 64. back then it was just simpler, it just was but markets are flooded now, every one's basically has more games than they can ever play or finish. this childhood-like love for a nintendo system is something I cherish deeply, I actually want my son to experience the same, but in reality I sometimes even fear that I will not be able to achieve that with him, and he's in the age! maybe it's not even Nintendos business decisions but a simple over-supply of entertainment that results in tedium and doesn't let the magic come through, because every bit of potential magic is dissected and over analysed and over criticised; and on top of that he have way higher expectations, or at least I do. When I got my N64, I didn't care about specs, cord length of the controller, durability of that stick, memory cards, Cartridge size... Of none of that I have a memory, I only remember being happy. Maybe that's the Switch's problem today, to not be able to be happy that easily anymore... I should stop



Yeah I feel you. That magic vanished years ago and now I very rarely get excited about anything. I remember thinking the Wii U was a neat idea, and I remember wanting a 3DS, but did I jump as soon as I got those? Nah.

The last system I truly enjoyed from Nintendo was the Gamecube. I loved the Wii though but it didn't have that OMGWOW feeling like the previous consoles. I think it probably had something to do with the launch titles because I remember immediately wanting the Gamecube after playing demos for Melee, Star Wars, and Metroid Prime among a few others.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> Ummm ps4, xbox1, wii ,wii u??m
> None of the saves were on the game.
> In fact the DS and gameboy line are the only ones.
> Everything else was on a memory card or system.
> ...


Assuming it's a home console, it's just a tablet with an expensive dock, but damm, it's the first time Nintendo does something like this, obviously home consoles doesn't have this because of the lack of portability


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 20, 2017)

xile6 said:


> just like ps+ and live.
> At some point you gotta think if those are paid and work good. Maybe nintendo will work good. People would be getting paid to make it work better then just losing money having it free.
> 
> So i see that as a step forward. Just hope they dont charge alot. $20-$40 a year if there is a good line up of online games. If no then $10-$15 for a year.
> Thats something that would keep severs up and running


Nintendo thinks way to highly of themselves, they are charging for online from a company that has a history of terrible 3rd party support. Untill thy prove otherwise with the Switch why would they expect people to pay yearly to play what 3 games online? mario kart splatoon smash??? they are out of their minds 

How anyone sees ANYTHING positive about the Switch at this point is beyond me. Complete failure of a reveal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fil :wtf: said:


> Their library is so huge, an annual or a monthly plan that lets you play the whole library while you're a subscriber, across multiple platforms. PC and switch. The server costs would be minimal, because the data of those games are tiny, so they could pay for bigger servers as needed for Splattonn or Smach Bros


or buy a wii hack it and play any damn nintendo game you want.. why on earth do people care about VC that they have to PAY for??? if im paying money for a game it better be physical in my hands.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jan 20, 2017)

We have nothing to announce at this time.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Please understand.


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 20, 2017)

*bows*


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 20, 2017)

Fil o_O said:


> I felt the same. I got it for christmas along with mario 64 and I played only that one game for months until I got wave race 64. back then it was just simpler, it just was but markets are flooded now, every one's basically has more games than they can ever play or finish. this childhood-like love for a nintendo system is something I cherish deeply, I actually want my son to experience the same, but in reality I sometimes even fear that I will not be able to achieve that with him, and he's in the age! maybe it's not even Nintendos business decisions but a simple over-supply of entertainment that results in tedium and doesn't let the magic come through, because every bit of potential magic is dissected and over analysed and over criticised; and on top of that he have way higher expectations, or at least I do. When I got my N64, I didn't care about specs, cord length of the controller, durability of that stick, memory cards, Cartridge size... Of none of that I have a memory, I only remember being happy. Maybe that's the Switch's problem today, to not be able to be happy that easily anymore... I should stop



In fairness my original PlayStation only had the demo cd... which I played the crap out of. Will the switch at least have demos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoogie (Jan 20, 2017)

> PS4 home console launches with nogames - $400 - thisisfine.gif
> XB1 home console launches with nogames - $500 - thisisfine.gif
> Switch home console and portable launches with nogames for $300 - reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

PS4:


Spoiler



_Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
Battlefield 4
Blacklight: Retribution
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Contrast
DC Universe Online
FIFA 14
Flower
Forced
Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition
Just Dance 2014
Killzone Shadow Fall
Knack
Lego Marvel Super Heroes
Madden NFL 25
NBA 2K14
Need for Speed Rivals
Resogun
Skylanders: Swap Force
Sound Shapes
Super Motherload
The Playroom
Trine 2: Complete Story
Warframe_



XBONE:


Spoiler



_Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
Battlefield 4
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Crimson Dragon
Dead Rising 3
FIFA 14
Fighter Within
Forza Motorsport 5
Just Dance 2014
Killer Instinct
Lego Marvel Super Heroes
LocoCycle
Madden NFL 25
NBA 2K14
NBA Live 14
Need for Speed Rivals
Powerstar Golf
Ryse: Son of Rome
Skylanders: Swap Force
Zoo Tycoon
Zumba Fitness: World Party_



SWITCH:



Spoiler



_1-2-Switch
The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth+
Just Dance 2017
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Skylanders: Imaginators
Puyo Puyo Tetris
Super Bomberman R_



Gud


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 20, 2017)

zoogie said:


> > PS4 home console launches with nogames - $400 - thisisfine.gif
> > XB1 home console launches with nogames - $500 - thisisfine.gif
> > Switch home console and portable launches with nogames for $300 - reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



ps4 - is powerful enough to support any 3rd party game everyone expects lots of games..thisisfine

xboxone  - was to expensive they immediately drooped the price and all the other DRM shit they had, no one was happy xbone has only sold like 25m units ..this is not fine

Nintendo -  has to prove they care about hardcore gamers, they spent half hour on 12 switch motion controls nonsense system its too weak for 3rd party games only 1 launch game...in essence Nintendo had way more to prove.......this is not fine


----------



## zoogie (Jan 20, 2017)

F4LK said:


> PS4:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I meant bundled games.


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

zoogie said:


> I meant bundled games.



: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
(darn it, now i have to change the post so i don't look too stupid /s)

Didn't PS4 launch with Knack bundled?
I've seen them around here in germany at least.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 20, 2017)

F4LK said:


> : OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> (darn it, now i have to change the post so i don't look too stupid /s)
> 
> Didn't PS4 launch with Knack bundled?
> I've seen them around here in germany at least.


Yeah, I do believe there were launch day bundles but they were unofficial and/or added to the price.
http://www.polygon.com/2013/7/24/4553174/ps4-available-amazon


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Well, there's PS Now for PS3 games now. Also, some Xbox 360 games are compatible with Xbox One. I think they're all digital though. Really, it seems the competition is backwards compatible and Nintendo isn't. At least until they come out with some kind of PS Now like system.



For BC with Xbox One, Blue Dragon isn't definitely on digital so you have to buy physical copy to run this game in Xbox One.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2017)

But will it have newer editions with bundled games like Switch Deluxe or New Switch or Switch Edge with an ede screen(like samsung phones) faster processing power 4k uhd graphics etc etc im the future?


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

NoNAND said:


> But will it have newer editions with bundled games like Switch Deluxe or New Switch or Switch Edge with an ede screen(like samsung phones) faster processing power 4k uhd graphics etc etc im the future?


Screw all that, all i want is the switch banana:




rip almighty iwata ( ;-; ) 7


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2017)

F4LK said:


> Screw all that, all i want is the switch banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you want a bigger one lol
EDIT: oh a yellow joycon


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 20, 2017)

Who buys a console at launch and expects to have a lot of really good games to play?


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2017)

Exaltys said:


> Who buys a console at launch and expects to have a lot of really good games to play?


Those who have alot of money and those who are crazy fans of it


----------



## Viri (Jan 20, 2017)

32gb and no usb port? I hope those games aren't installing on that tiny nand memory, because big SD cards aren't cheap like 60 dollar 1tb external drives.

RIP digital games


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> 32gb and no usb port? I hope those games aren't installing on that tiny nand memory, because big SD cards aren't cheap like 60 dollar 1tb external drives.
> 
> RIP digital games


RIP piracy as well


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

NoNAND said:


> RIP piracy as well



Not really it takes micro sd cards.


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> 32gb and no usb port? I hope those games aren't installing on that tiny nand memory, because big SD cards aren't cheap like 60 dollar 1tb external drives.
> 
> RIP digital games


SD Card like the 3DS


----------



## Viri (Jan 20, 2017)

NoNAND said:


> RIP piracy as well


https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-200GB-Micro-SDSDQUAN-200G-G4A/dp/B00V62XBQQ
Nah.




F4LK said:


> SD Card like the 3DS


It's still annoying and dumb to make digital users have to pay more for space.


----------



## regnad (Jan 20, 2017)

No controller backwards compatibility means no VC Mario Sunshine or Luigi's Mansion. I just don't see how you could pull those off without analog shoulder buttons.


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-200GB-Micro-SDSDQUAN-200G-G4A/dp/B00V62XBQQ
> Nah.
> 
> 
> ...


True 

TBH, it'd be neat if Nintendo finally gives us more than shitty 32gb free space...
Sony and xbone have 500gb to 1tb


----------



## Yumi (Jan 20, 2017)

Wait until Christmas for bundle and such no?

Or just play the waiting game.


----------



## Viri (Jan 20, 2017)

F4LK said:


> True
> 
> TBH, it'd be neat if Nintendo finally gives us more than shitty 32gb free space...
> Sony and xbone have 500gb to 1tb


Well, thinking about it, Nintendo designed this console to be portable. So, I guess walking around with a usb cable hanging down and a hard drive on the floor, isn't exactly "portable". Still, I'm sure like 80~90% of people in the US will never take the damn thing outside, so, the option to use a usb hard drive would be nice and nice on the wallet.


----------



## F4LK (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> Well, thinking about it, Nintendo designed this console to be portable. So, I guess walking around with a usb cable hanging down and a hard drive on the floor, isn't exactly "portable". Still, I'm sure like 80~90% of people in the US will never take the damn thing outside, so, the option to use a usb hard drive would be nice and nice on the wallet.


I honestly wouldn't feel good going out with that thing.
If you drop it, you probably have a nice spider app on a $300 device or there are fuckers that try to steal it.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> Well, thinking about it, Nintendo designed this console to be portable. So, I guess walking around with a usb cable hanging down and a hard drive on the floor, isn't exactly "portable". Still, I'm sure like 80~90% of people in the US will never take the damn thing outside, so, the option to use a usb hard drive would be nice and nice on the wallet.


The console should support a external drive while docked (drive plugged to the dock), that is perfectly doable and would help people manage their libraries of games and choose what they wanted to bring with them.
Just another wasted good feature it could have. It would be like a charging station of games.


----------



## Viri (Jan 20, 2017)

Pachee said:


> The console should support a external drive while docked (drive plugged to the dock), that is perfectly doable and would help people manage their libraries of games and choose what they wanted to bring with them.
> Just another wasted good feature it could have. It would be like a charging station of games.


USB is Nintendo's headphone jack!


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 20, 2017)

THIS IS SO STUPID nintendo is setting this up for failure


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 20, 2017)

Pachee said:


> The console should support a external drive while docked (drive plugged to the dock), that is perfectly doable and would help people manage their *libraries* of games and choose what they wanted to bring with them.
> Just another wasted good feature it could have. It would be like a charging station of games.


That is being very optimistic, we can only hope.  The term I would use is small selection.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 20, 2017)

Viri said:


> 32gb and no usb port? I hope those games aren't installing on that tiny nand memory, because big SD cards aren't cheap like 60 dollar 1tb external drives.
> 
> RIP digital games



Does USB port is necessary to hacking and load the homebrew menu or other softwares that aren't approved by Nintendo?

I'm sad that Switch's saves will be stored in NAND and hopefully anyone could find way to extract the save out of NAND, or find developers to make games with full exploitable.

PS4 save resigner hasn't come out for 3 years.


----------



## Viri (Jan 20, 2017)

JeepX87 said:


> Does USB port is necessary to hacking and load the homebrew menu or other softwares that aren't approved by Nintendo?


Ummmm... what?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 21, 2017)

anakinvm said:


> Wii U Pro controller compatibility would've made me so fucking happy, hope they consider adding it in a future update ):



You serious?  This is Nintendo we're talking about. They're going to make you shell out $80 for the switch version


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Viri said:


> Ummmm... what?



What? If you can't understand my question so please left to other members to answer.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Viri said:


> 32gb and no usb port? I hope those games aren't installing on that tiny nand memory, because big SD cards aren't cheap like 60 dollar 1tb external drives.
> 
> RIP digital games




to get around the storage space problem i figured you could just slap these three adapters together and hook them up to an hdd:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221149...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D1156602213083&ul_noapp=true

https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...al-USB-with-SD-extension-cable_946512886.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876,92051677562,&A=details&Q=

so you could have as much space as you want at home, and only worry about space on games you plan to take with you. though it would be extremley impractical because of the clutter  and youd have to leave the micro sd door open on your switch while its docked.
but i suppose leaving the door open wouldnt bother too much....... if it meant i get that extra space.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JeepX87 said:


> Does USB port is necessary to hacking and load the homebrew menu or other softwares that aren't approved by Nintendo?


cant tell if its rhetorical, but if your actually asking, then ofc not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

Why did people expect a console with an ARM CPU to work with games written for a PPC CPU? I don't get that. That's not how backwards compatibility works XD


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why did people expect a console with an ARM CPU to work with games written for a PPC CPU? I don't get that. That's not how backwards compatibility works XD


 those are the same people pissed off about saves going to nand.
that is really no different then the wii or xbox. only gba and ds line actually had the ability to save to cartridges (but to be fair, others like the gcn, xbox 360, and ps2 had removable proprietary storage.).

but can we really blame then for nand writes?
i mean really, it takes one 3ds to set up homebrew for another, so it seems to me like their just trying to adapt to whats come forth.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> same people pissed off about saves going to nand.
> that is really no different then the wii or xbox. only gba and ds line actually had the ability to save to cartridges (but to be fair, others like the gcn, xbox 360, and ps2 had removable proprietary storage.).
> 
> but can we really blame then for nand writes?
> i mean really, it takes one 3ds to set up homebrew for another, so it seems to me like their just trying to adapt to whats come forth.



Er, I was talking about the Switch not playing Wii U games due to a different CPU type, not the save files to NAND.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 21, 2017)

plus, we have to remember the fact that its still a _Home console_ too.
they typically write to nand anyway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Er, I was talking about the Switch not playing Wii U games due to a different CPU type, not the save files to NAND.


i know. i said same people angry about that are angry about saves 
fixed post to get better understanding


----------



## geodeath (Jan 21, 2017)

xile6 said:


> Ummm ps4, xbox1, wii ,wii u??m
> None of the saves were on the game.
> In fact the DS and gameboy line are the only ones.
> Everything else was on a memory card or system.
> ...



Well, you said it yourself. All of the consoles you mentioned store games on DISKS. Since there is no way to write to disks (in this environment at least),  game saves were traditionally stored in cartridges because of many reason, either for not having to provide ports or buying memory cards etc. Making a system that uses cartridges AND saving in the console (and not even in the sd) is dumb as hell. Classic Nintendo. This time they are going for the ultimate cheapskate award.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomecallmeBerto said:


> I want someone to tell me how 1 2 Switch is equal in value to Breath of the Wild.



Somehow, a marketer somewhere in Japan, thinks people are going to flock to shops to buy it. Because you know, Nintendo and stuff.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zoogie said:


> Yeah, I do believe there were launch day bundles but they were unofficial and/or added to the price.
> http://www.polygon.com/2013/7/24/4553174/ps4-available-amazon



Nope. Not unofficial at all. I got my ps4 at launch day with killzone, the box was custom and it was a pack in. All official. So we do not need the Switch to come with a free game, but rather have bundles for people to save money when stocking up multiple items. Much like the more expensive black WiiU that came with 3 games and the pro controller.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 21, 2017)

The max size for micro SD card on market is 256 GB right now but Switch games are likely to be up to 20 GB or little more, but it is unlikely to hit 50 GB or 100 GB per game like PS4 and Xbox One did.

You can delete any games that you don't play anymore, also I don't think that installation is mandatory on Switch because cartridge is faster to read than optical drive.


----------



## xile6 (Jan 21, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Well, you said it yourself. All of the consoles you mentioned store games on DISKS. Since there is no way to write to disks (in this environment at least),  game saves were traditionally stored in cartridges because of many reason, either for not having to provide ports or buying memory cards etc. Making a system that uses cartridges AND saving in the console (and not even in the sd) is dumb as hell....


The vita did it.
And i still see nothing wrong with it.
You can save to internal or sd card. There cheap as hell so i dont see the fuss.


----------



## VMM (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why did people expect a console with an ARM CPU to work with games written for a PPC CPU? I don't get that. That's not how backwards compatibility works XD



The 3DS was ARM, it would make perfect sense for Switch to have backward compatibility with 3DS.
For WiiU it's highly unlikely, but if Vita did then this shouldn't be impossible


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 21, 2017)

The best thing for Nintendo right now is to reinforce Switch is NOT an addon. Get "Wii" and the legacy it left behind in the public eye (shovelware, convoluted controls...), out of sight out of mind as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> to get around the storage space problem i figured you could just slap these three adapters together and hook them up to an hdd:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/182157656273?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...al-USB-with-SD-extension-cable_946512886.html
> ...


yeah that's not gowna work. the usb ports in the dock don't accept any hard drives or storage media they are for plugging the switch accessories like charger etc into them only reg already said this in an interview. the only storage option this time is micro SD plugged into the tablet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

VMM said:


> The 3DS was ARM, it would make perfect sense for Switch to have backward compatibility with 3DS.
> For WiiU it's highly unlikely, but if Vita did then this shouldn't be impossible



Either porting or emulation. 3DS would look horrible on HDTVs to be honest.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Either porting or emulation. 3DS would look horrible on HDTVs to be honest.



Yes, that's true, but it may help to people who are visually impaired and need big monitor to play 3DS games.

Not fond of playing DS/3DS emulation on PC due to touchscreen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

JeepX87 said:


> Yes, that's true, but it may help to people who are visually impaired and need big monitor to play 3DS games.
> 
> Not fond of playing DS/3DS emulation on PC due to touchscreen.



Who knows what Nintendo's gonna do.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jan 21, 2017)

xile6 said:


> The vita did it.
> And i still see nothing wrong with it.
> You can save to internal or sd card. There cheap as hell so i dont see the fuss.


I read even on digital are saved to the nand, on the vita at least you have an option


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah that's not gowna work. the usb ports in the dock don't accept any hard drives or storage media they are for plugging the switch accessories like charger etc into them only reg already said this in an interview. the only storage option this time is micro SD plugged into the tablet.


The first link is a micro to regular sd extension though........
Edit:
Nvm, linked the wrong one by accident, that's why.
I'll update in a sec.


So hook up first link's adapter into the actual switch, into the micro SD port. Link the resulting end piece into either an actual SD, or conmect it to second adapter. Connect second and third adapter, and finally into an hdd


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

doesn't mater ninty have made sure none of them usb ports even detect any type of storage media. they locked them down this time they learned their lesson from the wiiu


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> doesn't mater ninty have made sure none of them usb ports even detect any type of storage media. they locked them down this time they learned their lesson from the wiiu


But its not using the USB port at all. Its using the micro SD port to start


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

it won't be that easy


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> would you really want it though?!


No, but its better than nothing


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2017)

The fact that saves from cartridges are stored in NAND is a huge bummer. Not only is this bad for savegame exploits but this also means that if the Switch breakes, you lose all your saves and if a "New Nintendo Switch" gets released you need to do a full system transfer even if you are cartridge only. Lets hope you can at least backup your saves to the cloud or to micro SD, regardless if they are encrypted or not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The fact that saves from cartridges are stored in NAND is a huge bummer. Not only is this bad for savegame exploits but this also means that if the Switch breakes, you lose all your saves and if a "New Nintendo Switch" gets released you need to do a full system transfer even if you are cartridge only. Lets hope you can at least backup your saves to the cloud or to micro SD, regardless if they are encrypted or not.



Nintendo might be trying to learn from their mistake, not sure though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

it's most likely if it detects an sd card you can save to that.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's most likely if it detects an sd card you can save to that.



I didn't see this anywhere. Game saves are not stored on the game cards? Sorry i work nights n have not had time to watch the announcement video, the tree house event ect


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nintendo must be hoping to ape how sony always has a miserable launch and then somehow gets away with printing fuckloads of money, even when they go out of their way to make as many mistakes as possible.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2017)

My only issue with this is that they're not bundling any games with it. Like i understand the Wii U was rough on Nintendo and they got to make some money back but jeez.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Game saves are not stored on the game cards?


nope they are not.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I guess they're trying to distance themselves from gimmicks,



Yeah, thats why you have 2 seperate controllers, pro controller, tablet and a hub like thing to connect controllers to. Oh and a smartphone if you want to use online features like voice chat.

Soon I'll have to have my toaster and fridge connected to Nintendo consoles so I can use all the features.


----------



## jimmyleen (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn why is Nintendo lying about the switch not being bundled with games?

http://www.gamestop.com/nes/consoles/nintendo-switch-gray-joy-con-starter-bundle/141881, http://www.gamestop.com/nes/console...ue-and-neon-red-joy-con-starter-bundle/141884, http://www.gamestop.com/consoles/nintendo-switch-gray-joy-con-comprehensive-bundle/141882, http://www.gamestop.com/nes/console...-neon-red-joy-con-comprehensive-bundle/141885


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2017)

none of our ones were bundled with games. yep charge us $467 with no games once again rip us off were used to it


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 21, 2017)

jimmyleen said:


> Damn why is Nintendo lying about the switch not being bundled with games?
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/nes/consoles/nintendo-switch-gray-joy-con-starter-bundle/141881, http://www.gamestop.com/nes/console...ue-and-neon-red-joy-con-starter-bundle/141884, http://www.gamestop.com/consoles/nintendo-switch-gray-joy-con-comprehensive-bundle/141882, http://www.gamestop.com/nes/console...-neon-red-joy-con-comprehensive-bundle/141885



Nintendo isn't responsible for 3rd party retailers.


----------



## Ankry (Jan 21, 2017)

It's a kick in the balls for all WiiU owners that bought a Pro Controller.


----------



## Alex S (Jan 21, 2017)

OOOHHHH I THINK I FINALLY GET IT! they want to "Out-F***-Up" Sega and still make good sales by making every bad business choice possible knowing we will still buy the switch anyway as a big middle finger to consumers.


----------



## VMM (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Either porting or emulation. 3DS would look horrible on HDTVs to be honest.


Maybe with some bilinear filtering the 3DS games would look alright on the Switch. Vita does it for PSP games and they look fine


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2017)

That is some pretty shitty marketing Nintendo. You might as well called this system Wii U2.
Seriously no bundle game? Fuck getting it at launch if I have to buy the system and a game! I'll just wait for the Black Friday bundle everyone knows they are going to have.


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Jan 21, 2017)

Had high hopes I would be able to carry over my digital games. Looks like that was for naught.


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 21, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> ps4 - is powerful enough to support any 3rd party game everyone expects lots of games..thisisfine
> 
> xboxone  - was to expensive they immediately drooped the price and all the other DRM shit they had, no one was happy xbone has only sold like 25m units ..this is not fine
> 
> Nintendo -  has to prove they care about hardcore gamers, they spent half hour on 12 switch motion controls nonsense system its too weak for 3rd party games only 1 launch game...in essence Nintendo had way more to prove.......this is not fine



I think you hit it right on the head. A lot of people are going to combat that with "Nintendo has nothing to prove", but that's untrue. There's a lot of companies who have gone through similar. GM made great cars, then for a long time shit cars, then got bailed out, and now they seem to be on track. It took a major overhaul to do this. Nintendo (and any company) can't keep looking at what they've done in the past. "What have you done for me lately?" Nintendo has everything to prove, because we're not talking about handhelds or kid games. If Nintendo wants to produce a system for "gamers", which is what seems to be the goal, they need to prove that they can. Otherwise just stick to handhelds. The thing about the wii is that it was fun. It was different... but that faded quickly. It's still fun, in a group, if you haven't played it in a while. My kid loves it. He's 5. Lol my kid also loves watching me play NHL or PGA... I fear neither of which will make it to the switch and if they do, you'll have to relearn how to play the game. On the other hand, plenty of people like the Wii's goofiness. Most people with kids that I know have a wii, but they also have a PS3 or 4. What Nintendo fails to realize is that they need to make a console that does a lot reasonably well and not just some gimmick like, take it with you when you go jogging. At the end of the day, how many people are relying on their video game system being mobile? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 129634 (Jan 21, 2017)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> You serious?  This is Nintendo we're talking about. They're going to make you shell out $80 for the switch version


Yeah I'm serious, I think you missed the "hope" part of my post, I know we're talking about nintendo here.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 21, 2017)

Why don't they just release docks which allow for backwards compatibility through hardware like the Gameboy Player on GameCube?


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jan 21, 2017)

All we need is gc emulator for switch  melee on switch


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 21, 2017)

runetoonxx2 said:


> All we need is gc emulator for switch  melee on switch


While you hope, Im here playing Super Mario Sunshine on my WiiU, sipping cocktail, while my girlfriend is putting factor 50 sunscreen on my vampi...I mean gamer skin


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 22, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> While you hope, Im here playing Super Mario Sunshine on my WiiU, sipping cocktail, while my girlfriend is putting factor 50 sunscreen on my vampi...I mean gamer skin



Hey.... at least you have a girlfriend. Amirite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

So in case anyone was wondering, now that nintendo switch is region free, is also possible to access othe region eshops as well. This video explains the process of that by the system allowing up to 8 accounts on the system at one time, that is possible to create accounts with other region eshop access (Similar to playstation store setup on PS consoles) 

​


----------



## Pachee (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So in case anyone was wondering, now that nintendo switch is region free, is also possible to access othe region eshops as well...


That misleading thumbnail, i blindly clicked it thinking it was a Wii U workaround.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Pachee said:


> That misleading thumbnail, i blindly clicked it thinking it was a Wii U workaround.


It says NINTENDO SWITCH, how is it misleading?


----------



## Shawnj (Jan 22, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I bet it's not backwards compatible purely because of all the exploits found in 3ds games, and how they didn't (or couldn't) fix Wii games on Wii U's vWii. Meaning they couldn't fix something like Cubic Ninja from breaking the 3ds portion of the Switch.


Along with the fact that the Switch doesn't have a 3D screen or a second screen, meaning it can't exactly load 3DS games or Wii U games without the ability to connect a GamePad to the Switch, which Nintendo knows better than to do after the Wii/Wii U confusion, as well as the GamePad requiring a lot of support to make function with games.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It says NINTENDO SWITCH, how is it misleading?


Incomplete title, 2 big Wii U games and the switch name hidden behind the playback.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Pachee said:


> Incomplete title, 2 big Wii U games and the switch name hidden behind the playback.


The nintendo switch logo is in the picture, and this is about Nintendo switch. I even said it was about nintendo switch. Whatever you did was up to you, i explained it clearly and you ignored what i wrote in favor of a huge picture with a video, so i dunno what else to say, besides i didn't make the video.


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The nintendo switch logo is in the picture, and this is about Nintendo switch. I even said it was about nintendo switch. Whatever you did was up to you, i explained it clearly and you ignored what i wrote in favor of a huge picture with a video, so i dunno what else to say, besides i didn't make the video.



He's got a point, Switch really is hidden behind that play button. 

Switch is looking less and less appealing every time I hear about it.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> it won't be that easy


not nessicerilly saying it will be, but an hdd connected to a micro sd slot would look just like a really big  micro sd to the software, wouldnt it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2017)

so your going to plug a hdd into the tablet and lug it around? not very portable is it


----------



## wormdood (Jan 22, 2017)

the more i read about the switch the sadder i get


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> so your going to plug a hdd into the tablet and lug it around? not very portable is it


No, nowhere near portable XD
But to be fair, when I originally posted the idea, I did say
1) extreme clutter
2) only worry about 32 GB space when you leave your house. Your obviously not gonna take an hdd with you to a friends house 

But the wire in the first eBay link I posted should allow the switch to use a regular SD, so you don't nesskcerily need an HDD to begin with. It will just look a bit retarded, with an SD hanging loosley


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2017)

anyway nintendo will probably have something in play to make it so only sdxc cards can be used and not adapters


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm a little surprised that this thing doesn't support Wii/Wii U controllers. They're Bluetooth, there's no magic in them, you can hook them up to just about anything.


Bladexdsl said:


> anyway nintendo will probably have something in play to make it so only sdxc cards can be used and not adapters


And how do you propose they do that? SD adapters are passive, they're just plastic and copper leads.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm a little surprised that this thing doesn't support Wii/Wii U controllers. They're Bluetooth


but than no one would pay $100 AU for their switch PC! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> And how do you propose they do that?


----------



## GamerUnity (Jan 22, 2017)

In my honest opinion, the Virtual Console should be revamped.

We don't want to buy each individual old title that we could emulate for 5$ or higher. I think it should be a bundle, like one of those 100 in 1 fake gameboy advance carts you can find.

Imagine 50 gba titles in 1 app all for the price of 5$?

They should make use of the virtual console now that the joycon (L and R) is here. Imagine sharing the "joy" with an arcade game, N64 or Gamecube title.

The launch line-up is weak, Zelda:BotW and Arms are the only thing that's favorable. 
1-2-Switch, looks like it should have been included to easily demonstrate what the joycons can do, but they didn't.

I really want the Switch and it's features but I think it's best to wait for a month or so.

Titles like a new Metroid, WarioWare, a game about Waluigi, Smash Bros, could have been launch titles.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2017)

GamerUnity said:


> We don't want to buy each individual old title that we could emulate for 5$ or higher. I think it should be a bundle, like one of those 100 in 1 fake gameboy advance carts you can find.
> 
> Imagine 50 gba titles in 1 app all for the price of 5$?



It costs Nintendo pretty much the same amount to do 50 single game VC as it would to do a single VC with 50 games, so I can't imagine they'd be willing to just drop the price like that.

You may as well wish for the switch to cost 5$ and all games that will ever be released for it to be free. The demand for that would be insane, it's just a pity the developers would starve.


----------



## GamerUnity (Jan 22, 2017)

smf said:


> It costs Nintendo pretty much the same amount to do 50 single game VC as it would to do a single VC with 50 games, so I can't imagine they'd be willing to just drop the price like that.
> 
> You may as well wish for the switch to cost 5$ and all games that will ever be released for it to be free. The demand for that would be insane, it's just a pity the developers would starve.



That's why we can only imagine. :/


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 22, 2017)

But also Nintendo and their poor eShop sales... not same as PS3/Vita/PS1/PSP tittles. So no 60% sale like PSSTORE have got...


----------



## xile6 (Jan 22, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The fact that saves from cartridges are stored in NAND is a huge bummer. Not only is this bad for savegame exploits but this also means that if the Switch breakes, you lose all your saves and if a "New Nintendo Switch" gets released you need to do a full system transfer even if you are cartridge only. Lets hope you can at least backup your saves to the cloud or to micro SD, regardless if they are encrypted or not.


Save are on sd card if and sd card is install.
It will default to the sd card for saved and dlc.
Nintedo has said this.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2017)

xile6 said:


> Save are on sd card if and sd card is install.
> It will default to the sd card for saved and dlc.
> Nintedo has said this.


Source?


----------



## xile6 (Jan 22, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Source?


gotta find the link.
I just remember it was a video might have been a tree house video.
But they where talking about the switch internal memory and said that the sd card would be used for save data and dlc if installed.

Which seems believable since it would be crazy to not be able to transfer saves to sd card.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2017)

xile6 said:


> gotta find the link.
> I just remember it was a video might have been a tree house video.
> But they where talking about the switch internal memory and said that the sd card would be used for save data and dlc if installed.
> 
> Which seems believable since it would be crazy to not be able to transfer saves to sd card.


Well I think an official FAQ from Nintendo is more reliable than a Tree House Video.



> If a microSDXC card is used, game save data is stored in internal NAND memory while data that can be redownloaded, such as digital games, game updates, and DLC, is stored on the microSDXC card. Nintendo Switch game cards are non-writable; game save data is stored in internal NAND memory.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> anyway nintendo will probably have something in play to make it so only sdxc cards can be used and not adapters


Adapters in general aren't detectable, hence their purposes lml



GamerUnity said:


> Titles like a new Metroid, WarioWare, a game about Waluigi, Smash Bros, could have been launch titles.


Only one I disagree with is smash, it would be WAY too early to release another IMO, and nobody needs a ssb4 port. Especially for one we already own/pirated.
But an official metroid game would be nice. With samus, not some robot BS. and waluigi I would totally get, he's pretty unrepresented. I don't think he has actually ever appeared as a protagonist/antagonist either.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 22, 2017)

This is kinda sad.  No more GCN controllers for (New) Smash games


----------



## specht (Jan 22, 2017)

Ricken said:


> This is kinda sad.  No more GCN controllers for (New) Smash games



I'm not so sure, they did mention they may consider more controller options when specifically asked about backwards compatibility.  I mean, if Wiimotes and gamepad are out of the question what else is there?  The only issues I see would be they couldn't be used in portable mode with the current adapter.

*Is Switch backwards compatible in any way? Will you be able to download or play Wii, Wii U, or 3DS games?
*
The Nintendo Switch system is not backward compatible with games designed for other systems, and is not currently compatible with controllers designed for other systems. Support for certain controllers may be considered for a future update. We have nothing to announce regarding Virtual Console or other types of digital purchases at this time.


----------



## PewnyPL (Jan 22, 2017)

*Will online stores be region-free or just cartridges?*

The Nintendo Switch system is not region locked, but we recommend that players buy games within their region to ensure full service and support. The user will access the Nintendo eShop that corresponds to the country identified in their Nintendo Account. (Up to eight user accounts can be created on a single Nintendo Switch system.)

For me this is the single most important information. I live in Europe, but I had a US 3DS and WiiU. With this, it means I can link my current account with the Switch but also create a new, European one. As well as Japanese one if needed. They pretty much went Sony on this one.


----------



## kehkou (Jan 23, 2017)

> "We believe the hardware configuration at the price point we’ve chosen is a great consumer value."


Maybe it's Our faults. Maybe everyone should be typing in Japanese. Or maybe Nintendo just needs to use Google once in a while, because I'm pretty sure the entire planet was expecting a lower price. Paying $50 USD more than everyone was willing doesn't, by any stretch of the imagination, constitute a great consumer value, unless I was paying for a 500GB internal flash one or a pack-in game. It is merely tolerable.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 23, 2017)

I forgot the CAD was worth a quarter less of the USD, so i was expecting ti to be $150 cheaper...


----------



## kehkou (Jan 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I forgot the CAD was worth a quarter less of the USD, so i was expecting ti to be $150 cheaper...


They must go off of 1880s exchange rates.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 23, 2017)

kehkou said:


> Paying $50 USD more than everyone was willing doesn't, by any stretch of the imagination, constitute a great consumer value


craziest part is, people still will, even if they actually knew the conversion value. if they see a switch just slightly cheaper then xbox one or ps4,plus the fact that its nintendo which is litterally kid-game central, you can bet parents will drop money on it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but this wont actually stop smarter consumers from buying out-of-region consoles for an even cheaper cost, especially if they plan cartridge-only


----------



## kehkou (Jan 23, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> craziest part is, people still will, even if they actually knew the conversion value. if they see a switch just slightly cheaper then xbox one or ps4,plus the fact that its nintendo which is litterally kid-game central, you can bet parents will drop money on it.


Very true, the price is still tolerable at least, though even my Wii U is full of games but free of "kiddie-games".



> but this wont actually stop smarter consumers from buying out-of-region consoles for an even cheaper cost, especially if they plan cartridge-only


I imagine there will be certain service walls with OoR consoles, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 23, 2017)

kehkou said:


> I imagine there will be certain service walls with OoR consoles, but don't quote me on that.


-Quoted anyway-

jokes aside, that would make sense i suppose. even when they go region free, its still region locked

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

well technically, only being able to access origin regions eshop is a limitation.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> craziest part is, people still will, even if they actually knew the conversion value. if they see a switch just slightly cheaper then xbox one or ps4,plus the fact that its nintendo which is litterally kid-game central, you can bet parents will drop money on it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> but this wont actually stop smarter consumers from buying out-of-region consoles for an even cheaper cost, especially if they plan cartridge-only


3/4 the price is only slightly cheaper?


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 23, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> 3/4 the price is only slightly cheaper?


Might have worded it wrong, but you get the gist


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jan 23, 2017)

Eh, I'm pretty happy so far :3

The lack of BC is expected and I'm glad it's done away with. Will still buy a N3DS and Wii U at some point, anyway.

The internal storage I'm very unlikely to use outside saves, SD ftw.

Usage of non-writable cartridges doesn't bother me - it should make them less expensive.

Online services I don't give a flip for, lol.


----------



## Kourin (Jan 23, 2017)

No games bundled with it?
That 1, 2 Switch game looked perfect to be bundled with it. Considering its mostly played off-screen I doubt it's the kind of game people would be rushing to buy.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 23, 2017)

What major titles have they not announced? I can imagine them including Smash bros or something as a surprise.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2017)

Regarding the SD card support, is this thing a fake or scam by chance, or is it real?

(I read the reviews, but those can easily be faked. Seems too cheap to be true.)

https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/shop/512gb-micro-sd-free-shipping-free-usb-adapter/


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> 3/4 the price is only slightly cheaper?


The Switch is actually more expensive than either the Xbox or the PS4 

https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-One-500GB-Console-Name-Bundle/dp/B019TYEXC8/
https://www.amazon.com/Sony-PlayStation-4-500GB-Console/dp/B00BGA9WK2/





Jayro said:


> Regarding the SD card support, is this thing a fake or scam by chance, or is it real?
> (I read the reviews, but those can easily be faked. Seems too cheap to be true.)
> https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/shop/512gb-micro-sd-free-shipping-free-usb-adapter/



Huge scam.


----------



## Kourin (Jan 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> What major titles have they not announced? I can imagine them including Smash bros or something as a surprise.


Smash isn't coming for awhile.
I hope, anyway.
My fear is that Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is going to be the Switch's Mario Kart which will be very disappointing since it's just the Wii U version with all the DLC
If Smash shares the same fate (Wii U version + DLC and 1 or 2 new characters) it will be disappointing too. I'd rather buy a Switch for new games, not games I played on my Wii U


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jan 23, 2017)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Eh, I'm pretty happy so far :3
> 
> The lack of BC is expected and I'm glad it's done away with. Will still buy a N3DS and Wii U at some point, anyway.
> 
> ...




It's likely that years from now, Nintendo will announce 3DS VC on Switch like how DS VC happened on Wii U and will happen on Switch or our digital 3ds games will be downloadable cause our NNID is connected to all 3 consoles but that will happen after 3ds dies off.

Also when I say 3ds, I don't mean 3ds BC, I mean your digital purchases years from now, which means the digital 3ds games, including retail games in digital form, why else would they put your 3ds account under NNID, which is now under MY NINTENDO.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Jan 23, 2017)

Apache Thunder said:


> "Nintendo Switch game cards are non-writable; game save data is stored in internal NAND memory"
> 
> Am I the only one disturbed by this. For almost all of Nintendo's previous cartridge based systems, game saves have always been on the cartridge. Why the ***k are they now deciding instead to put game save on the console? What if the console breaks? It's seriously stupid that they would cheap out with the cartridges so much that they would not even put save functionality in them and even worse is they put it on internal nand and it's never gonna be put on MicroSD.
> 
> If this console ever gets hacked, I would hope CFW redirects that ***t to SD.


Well, that's one less entry point for hax... you're limited to primary exploits and not able to install secondaries to save data on a cartridge to hack another system...

There are also some benefits as well... a family could share a single cartridge with per-profile save data...

Plus, you could lend out a cartridge without worrying about them erasing your save data...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fil :wtf: said:


> If it did I wouldn't be able to hook it up to my receiver as it protected HDMI signals can't be passed through. For the protected ones my TV is already out of HDMI slots.
> 
> adding another reason to the list why not buy the Switch...



If your receiver doesn't have HDCP you could always upgrade your receiver...

They also make HDCP strippers for things like capture cards


----------



## thekarter104 (Jan 23, 2017)

Prans said:


> View attachment 75673​
> _Nintendo _is clarifying (and not) questions regarding its upcoming home console-handheld hybrid.
> 
> _Kotaku _reached out to the House of Mario with a set of questions which recently replied. Those that stand out the most are:
> ...



Ok, seems like a lot is considered for a future update.
The Switch is like not even finished...

No reason to buy the Switch at launch.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> The Switch is actually more expensive than either the Xbox or the PS4
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-One-500GB-Console-Name-Bundle/dp/B019TYEXC8/
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-PlayStation-4-500GB-Console/dp/B00BGA9WK2/


well I was going by the latest models, not the original models (Which are obviously discounted). 2-3 year old versions of consoles will hopefully cost less than a brand new one. But they are cheaper, i'll grant you that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

Still excited out of my mind. Something about new Nintendo hardware always gets me giddy even with a lack of software or features at launch.

Also way too many people are upset about the price holy crap. Remember when the 3DS was $250 at launch? Remember when the Xbox One was $500? Remember when the Wii U was $350? Remember when the PS4 was $400? Remember when the PS3 was *SIX HUNDRED* dollars? The Switch is $300 at launch. _Launch_. Yes you can get a PS4 or Xbox One for $250-300 now but that's because theyre a few years old already. Pssst, the PS3,PS4,360,One,3DS,and base model Wii U didn't come with a pack in game at launch.
Entitlement much? The Switch will get that $50 price slash and pack-in stuff during the holidays; if $300 truly is too much for you then wait. Plain and simple.

The Switch is no different than almost every console launch to date. A lack of games, "expensive system price"(even though its not jfc I can afford it and I work for minimum wage on weekends), and whatever else you guys are possibly complaining about is par for the course.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Jan 23, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> Still excited out of my mind. Something about new Nintendo hardware always gets me giddy even with a lack of software or features at launch.
> 
> Also way too many people are upset about the price holy crap. Remember when the 3DS was $250 at launch? Remember when the Xbox One was $500? Remember when the Wii U was $350? Remember when the PS4 was $400? Remember when the PS3 was *SIX HUNDRED* dollars? The Switch is $300 at launch. _Launch_. Yes you can get a PS4 or Xbox One for $250-300 now but that's because theyre a few years old already. Pssst, the PS3,PS4,360,One,3DS,and base model Wii U didn't come with a pack in game at launch.
> Entitlement much? The Switch will get that $50 price slash and pack-in stuff during the holidays; if $300 truly is too much for you then wait. Plain and simple.
> ...



In the UK it's closer to $350. With hardware that is seriously underpowered, paid online, poor launch titles and lack of backwards compatibility. It's pretty bad value IMO. I wouldn't pay more than £200 for it given that online is basically not a feature I can afford.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2017)

not buying that pro controller until it's at least half the price OR a knockoff version becomes available. $100 AU is fucking ludicrous!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 24, 2017)

> No backwards compatibility with games and controllers for other systems. However, support for certain controllers may be considered for a future update.
> No games being bundled with Nintendo Switch
> 32GB of internal NAND memory, a portion of which is reserved for use by the system. The system’s internal memory can be easily expanded as needed using microSDXC cards (up to 2TB, when available on the market)
> Capture button to take screenshots, which can be viewed and edited before sharing on social media. No video capture at launch but planning to add the ability to record video in the future.
> ...




1: WiiU has like 5 games anyway, and most people accidentally bought a WiiU so this is hardly a problem. Try playing new games guys.
2: You mean like virtually every console launch to date aside from the one minute wonder gimmick fest games Nintendo usually bundles and people ditch them a day later? Big loss. Nintendo fans sure are entitled when they pay $299 for a console (that price is amazing).
3: Pretty standard for Nintendo. I prefer this over memory I can't expand anyway even if it's slightly inconvenient to start. The console is cheap enough to justify just buying your own mSD card.
4: Neat. Standard feature these days.
5: Of course
6: Netflix is on literally every other device anyway. Including most TVs.
7: Thank fucking god finally Nintendo.

Overall either non-news or non-important. Mostly standard shit and one (old news) piece of good news with region free.

edit:



AdamFX990 said:


> In the UK it's closer to $350. With hardware that is seriously underpowered, paid online, poor launch titles and lack of backwards compatibility. It's pretty bad value IMO. I wouldn't pay more than £200 for it given that online is basically not a feature I can afford.



Blame your currency. $350 is still incredibly cheap.
We have virtually no info on the console, where did you get the insider sources for the specs?
Paid online is better than their dog shit free service. If it's priced like PSN or XBL then it's priced to sell. The biggest Zelda game to date isn't a 'poor launch title'. Though the overall roster is a bit lacking. Hell of a lot better than the WiiU though. Backwards compatibility is useless in 9/10 cases. People want it but almost no one uses it because they're busy playing NEW games. (and because of the way backwards compatibility tends to work, it jacks up the price for no reason because it requires special hardware to run)

Lastly if you can't afford an online service like XBL or PSN, you need to re-evaluate your life choices because they're stupid cheap. Like, work half an hour at mcdonalds minimum wage a month cheap. You should not be buying videogames or consoles. Though it occurred to me as I typed this i'm probably replying to a 14 year old.

Edit edit:

This thread reminds me why everyone hates Nintenyearolds.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2017)

AdamFX990 said:


> In the UK it's closer to $350


come here and pay $467 than!


----------



## F4LK (Jan 24, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> 1: WiiU has like 5 games anyway, and most people accidentally bought a WiiU so this is hardly a problem. Try playing new games guys.





Spoiler



Super Mario 3D World
New Super Mario Bros. U
Mario Kart 8
Super Mario Maker
Yoshi's Wolly World
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Super Smash Bros. U
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Bayonetta 1/2
Splatoon
Pikmin 3
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Hyrule Warriors
Pokkén
Paper Mario: Color Splash
Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE
Nintendo Land
The Wonderful 101
ZombieU
Shantae - Booby Simulator - Half hero
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
NES Remix
NES Remix 2

> All Wii games
> All Gamecube Games (when modded)
> Shit ton of VC Games


----------



## AdamFX990 (Jan 24, 2017)

At the press conference they said they were using nVidia Tegra that is clocked at half speed in handheld mode. It's not cheap however you cut it. It's got the performance of a high-end tablet at best. The specs are comparable to a nvidia shield which is half the price.

The launch title is a matter of opinion, but BotW is the only thing that anyone seems interested in and it just looks like a generic indie survival RPG to me. If you want to buy it though, go ahead.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2017)

AdamFX990 said:


> but BotW is the only thing that anyone seems interested in and it just looks like a generic indie survival RPG to me.


well you know what you can do


----------



## alpmaster (May 1, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Regarding the SD card support, is this thing a fake or scam by chance, or is it real?
> 
> (I read the reviews, but those can easily be faked. Seems too cheap to be true.)
> 
> https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/shop/512gb-micro-sd-free-shipping-free-usb-adapter/



I have one of these Micro SD Cards i have 499 GB available on my phone but i bought mine by WISH.


Nintendo's response is like being questioned by the press. I have no comment at the time. You are not going to say wait i thought you said....


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> I have one of these Micro SD Cards i have 499 GB available on my phone but i bought mine by WISH.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Nintendo's response is like being questioned by the press. I have no comment at the time. You are not going to say wait i thought you said....


nice necrobump


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> I have one of these Micro SD Cards i have 499 GB available on my phone but i bought mine by WISH.
> 
> 
> Nintendo's response is like being questioned by the press. I have no comment at the time. You are not going to say wait i thought you said....


That card is fake. Any Micro SD card larger than 32 GB is supposed to use the SDXC logo, not SDHC.

Chances are you have a hacked card that claims to be 512 GB (or "499 GB"), but once you write a certain amount of data, it'll corrupt itself, since it only has a small amount of actual storage.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 1, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> That card is fake. Any Micro SD card larger than 32 GB is supposed to use the SDXC logo, not SDHC.
> 
> Chances are you have a hacked card that claims to be 512 GB (or "499 GB"), but once you write a certain amount of data, it'll corrupt itself, since it only has a small amount of actual storage.


Chances? That's a certainty. Not even Samsung or SanDisk or any of the other market leaders have a 512gb MicroSD. The chances that some unknown without the same level of expertise does is zero.


----------



## migles (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> I have one of these Micro SD Cards i have 499 GB available on my phone but i bought mine by WISH.
> 
> 
> Nintendo's response is like being questioned by the press. I have no comment at the time. You are not going to say wait i thought you said....



card is fake.
get a pc and test it with h2test2 http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/H2testw.shtml

to figure out the max that card has (probably 1 or 2 GB) and format the partition with the real limit.. so you may use it as a "card that i use until i don't buy a real one"
after format test it again to know you can "barely" use it for something temporary or not risky


----------



## alpmaster (May 20, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> That card is fake. Any Micro SD card larger than 32 GB is supposed to use the SDXC logo, not SDHC.
> 
> Chances are you have a hacked card that claims to be 512 GB (or "499 GB"), but once you write a certain amount of data, it'll corrupt itself, since it only has a small amount of actual storage.


I will challenge that theory.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 20, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> I will challenge that theory.


It's not really a theory...


----------



## alpmaster (May 21, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> It's not really a theory...



The highest micro SD card is 512 GB. Their is a 1 TB micro SD card in development.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 21, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> The highest micro SD card is 512 GB. Their is a 1 TB micro SD card in development.


No, there is not. As I and others have repeatedly said, the Microdia one is a lie. Either they made a claim only to be unable to back it up or they lied in the first place to gain attention, the fact of the matter is that they have not released the 512GB card they promised. The latest articles about their claims date from 2015, and nobody has seen it since - not a single reviewer or journalist has ever seen a functioning prototype. If such a thing exists, then the market leaders (Sandisk, Samsung, etc.) would have responded with their versions. but NONE of them have even talked about a 512GB MicroSD card - only SD cards, which are at least four times the physical size. There are 1TB SD cards, but not 1Tb or even 512GB MicroSD cards.

And an authentic 256GB card cannot be purchased for under $200.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 21, 2017)

It's the end of days! Dead threads are rising one by one. Soon they will be legion and unable to be stopped!


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 21, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> It's the end of days! Dead threads are rising one by one. Soon they will be legion and unable to be stopped!


There will always be idiots that take rumors as gospel and never bother to double check those claims - even in the face of truth.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

I am documenting my findings.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 22, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> I am documenting my findings.


Now copy 500 GB worth of files to the microSD card. Or, put the microSD card in a PC card reader and use h2testw to verify it.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Now copy 500 GB worth of files to the microSD card. Or, put the microSD card in a PC card reader and use h2testw to verify it.


i am its at 10700
The test says its going to take 15 hrs lol

How do you post pics?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> And an authentic 256GB card cannot be purchased for under $200.


https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-mémoi...qid=1495468400&sr=8-1&keywords=256gb+micro+sd


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-mémoi...qid=1495468400&sr=8-1&keywords=256gb+micro+sd


It is not Sandisk


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> It is not Sandisk


Samsung and Sandisk are equally just as good, are they not?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> And an authentic 256GB card cannot be purchased for under $200.



I've seen Samsung ones for under $200.. Seems to be a thing as of late. Especially on massdrop.

Even the SanDisk one is currently 153 on Amazon right now.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 22, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I've seen Samsung ones for under $200.. Seems to be a thing as of late. Especially on massdrop.
> 
> Even the SanDisk one is currently 153 on Amazon right now.


Admittedly I was going by Amazon Canada, which is still about $200 for name brands. 

Nevertheless, That still doesn't legitimize pricing a "512GB microSDHC" at $60 US.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Admittedly I was going by Amazon Canada, which is still about $200 for name brands.
> 
> Nevertheless, That still doesn't legitimize pricing a "512GB microSDHC" at $60 US.


If anyone buys those cheap 64GB, 128GB, 256GB+ and then expect it to work for a lifetime then they're screwed. They'll be lucky if it works flawlessly for a couple of months before it goes corrupt.


----------



## tbb043 (May 22, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If anyone buys those cheap 64GB, 128GB, 256GB+ and then expect it to work for a lifetime then they're screwed. They'll be lucky if it works flawlessly for a couple of months before it goes corrupt.



Legit 64GB cards shouldn't be hard to find at all. I've had a 64GB sandisk in my Gateway for years. Obviously don't go for cheapo off brand cards of any size or from fly by night websites (including Amazon "Marketplace" sellers). Granted Amazon will refund your money easily, but if you live in a first world country, you're best off buying from a legit B&M location (either in person or online) like Best Buy or Office Max/Depot or the local equivalent.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> Legit 64GB cards shouldn't be hard to find at all. I've had a 64GB sandisk in my Gateway for years. Obviously don't go for cheapo off brand cards of any size or from fly by night websites (including Amazon "Marketplace" sellers). Granted Amazon will refund your money easily, but if you live in a first world country, you're best off buying from a legit B&M location (either in person or online) like Best Buy or Office Max/Depot or the local equivalent.


Genuine 64GB don't go for too much but there's always people wanting to pay as little as possible for 64GB or higher.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Admittedly I was going by Amazon Canada, which is still about $200 for name brands.
> 
> Nevertheless, That still doesn't legitimize pricing a "512GB microSDHC" at $60 US.


Well, no. If you fall for that shtick, you probably shouldn't shop alone.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Admittedly I was going by Amazon Canada, which is still about $200 for name brands.
> 
> Nevertheless, That still doesn't legitimize pricing a "512GB microSDHC" at $60 US.


Update my theory is H2test is not compatible for detecting my 512GB. The reason being is i still am able to transfer files exceeding H2Test 42

I just read the read me file. I did know i have to format the card before the test.

I have past 70GB


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 22, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> Update my theory is H2test is not compatible for detecting my 512GB.


At this point, I don't think you're going to realize this is a fake card until it's too late and your data is gone.

Also, a tip: Your images aren't showing up because you're linking the imgur.com/a/ URL. You need to link the actual image URL.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> At this point, I don't think you're going to realize this is a fake card until it's too late and your data is gone.
> 
> Also, a tip: Your images aren't showing up because you're linking the imgur.com/a/ URL. You need to link the actual image URL.


Thank you and its taking forever to fill the card im about to use wii u isos.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2017)

Imgur is getting weird lately with all the bloatware they added to the site. Before, the gallery page had the URL that was the same as the filename, but now the gallery page with the image has one code, but the image itself has another. 
Your gallery page is: 


```
http://imgur.com/gallery/jNCoE
```

But the image itself is 


```
http://i.imgur.com/IqFee2j.jpg
```

If you want to embed it here, right-click on the image, choose "View Image" or "Open Image in Other Tab" (depending on the browser), then copy the URL of the lone image and put it in img tags here. Don't copy imgur's embed code, it's weird.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 22, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> Thank you and its taking forever to fill the card im about to use wii u isos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's another sign of a fake card... If it's so slow it becomes practically useless. Even if it did somehow have 512GB that means nothing if your Wii u hangs whenever it tries to write to it.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> That's another sign of a fake card... If it's so slow it becomes practically useless. Even if it did somehow have 512GB that means nothing if your Wii u hangs whenever it tries to write to it.


when i say slow i mean i am copying 1GB file 1 by 1. I am at 92.3 GB
I can not confirm if the card is fake but even 100GB for $40 was great.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

Veho said:


> Imgur is getting weird lately with all the bloatware they added to the site. Before, the gallery page had the URL that was the same as the filename, but now the gallery page with the image has one code, but the image itself has another.
> Your gallery page is:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sorry i did not know that.


----------



## PewnyPL (May 22, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> Thank you sorry i did not know that.


And it's a fake. SDHC can be ONLY up to 32GB, anything higher is SDXC. Literally every single time someone had a high capacity card which turned out to be fake - you guessed it, it had SDHC logo instead of SDXC.


----------



## alpmaster (May 22, 2017)

Well i can admit when i am wrong that makes sense.


----------

